# N(DSLR)D Christmas was pretty nice to me



## Mr-Jemhead93 (Dec 27, 2013)

So I've been wanting to get into some basic photography and just have a nice camera around to take some pictures and video. So my lady and mom caught drift of what I wanted and they got me a Canon EOS Rebel T3 for Christmas 

(Sorry for the shitty ipad pics )





















so I'm pretty stoked I know its just the body but I ordered a 15-85mm lense earlier today to go with this so I'll put up some sample pics as soon as that shows up in the mail!!


----------



## Tang (Dec 27, 2013)

Nice  The T3 was my first DSLR and it did me just fine! When you get to taking pictures be sure to post up in the stickied Photography Thread. We're mostly harmless


----------



## Mr-Jemhead93 (Dec 27, 2013)

Tang said:


> Nice  The T3 was my first DSLR and it did me just fine! When you get to taking pictures be sure to post up in the stickied Photography Thread. We're mostly harmless



haha awesome I definitely will!


----------



## Daf57 (Dec 27, 2013)

Congrats, man! Solid first DSLR for sure!


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Dec 28, 2013)

Now just use some superglue on the mode dial once you set it to M .


----------



## MrYakob (Dec 28, 2013)

Congrats man! We just bought my mom one of these for Christmas and she looves it!


----------



## Mr-Jemhead93 (Dec 28, 2013)

thanks guys you're all making me even more stoked about this!!! gaahhhh my lense needs to get here already 



ThePhilosopher said:


> Now just use some superglue on the mode dial once you set it to M .



if I was a bit more naive I might have listened to you lol


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 3, 2014)

Looks awesome! I expect this thread to be filled soon ;D


----------



## Mr-Jemhead93 (Jan 3, 2014)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> Looks awesome! I expect this thread to be filled soon ;D



yes sir I got my lens today so I went pretty ham on the pictures


----------



## Mr-Jemhead93 (Jan 3, 2014)

So my lens finally came in today and I was taking pictures non stop while my drummer was doing some recording these are only some of what I took. I didn't really mess with the settings on the camera so all of these are taken with default settings so I still have lots of tinkering to do!!

The lens is a canon EF-S 18-55mm Is-II with a tulip shade and uv filter. some of the first pictures I took are without the filter. I had to size some of these down I think its pretty obvious which ones they are but that was all the editing that was done. 

these first few are of my mongrels haha 





















Heres some of Chloe















My drummer insisted on me taking these lol











and here is some of my stuff (the first amp was the "banner" for my first band haha and the Jem is a knockoff sadly )
























































and my buddies beat up sgr bass


----------



## Tang (Jan 4, 2014)

Nice dogs and JEM


----------



## Svava (Jan 7, 2014)

Congrats man! 

It has great resolution and overall picture quality...

...

But will it djent?


----------



## Mr-Jemhead93 (Jan 8, 2014)

Svava said:


> But will it djent?


it djents pretty hard lol


----------



## Svava (Jan 8, 2014)

Mr-Jemhead93 said:


> it djents pretty hard lol



What more could you ask for xD


----------



## Katash (Jan 10, 2014)

HN DSLR D!  

Nice dogs!


----------



## jfrey (Jan 11, 2014)

nice pug!


----------

